# Pit Bull Show



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Do you or anyone you know own a pit bull? Help fight Breed Specific 
Legislation while having fun at the Volunteer State Bulldogger 
Association show and pull. Our upcoming shows are February 3rd, or 
March 3rd, 2007 in Milton, Tennessee!! We will have all the fun classes 
as well as all regular conformation classes. For directions or more 
information check out our website at www.vsbulldoggerass.com Also add 
us at www.myspace.com/vsba

-crossposted realpitbull-l


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

THat would be so much fun!!!! Why does everything have to be so far away?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Its not


----------

